# Birding at the Algarve in Portugal



## cervantes (Oct 22, 2018)

Hi!

I was lucky enough to do some birding in Portugal and assembled a short article with some images. If you're interested feel free to check it out!

http://www.focrates.com/articles/portugal_2018/portugal_2018_part2.html

Best regards,
Ben


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Oct 22, 2018)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing. I keep hoping we will see the return of wild American Flamingos here in the mainland U.S. but I guess that's not going to happen any time soon. Portugal seems to be a very nice place to visit. Have to put it on the list.


----------



## Click (Oct 22, 2018)

Beautiful shot. Nicely done, cervantes.


----------

